
How Ember.js saved my life - jurgenwerk
https://medium.com/@jurgenwerk/how-ember-js-saved-my-life-3207acba4c3c
======
szines
Well written. Great post. Thanks for that.

"People can jump between Ember apps and be productive straight from the get-
go. Another thing that blew my mind was that Ember encourages developers to
write code in ES6 way and manage asynchrony with promises. I bet many
JavaScript developers have only vaguely heard about these things as “The
future of JavaScript”, while Ember developers are using it for quite some
time, by default."

